# Connecting 2 Tivos to 1 TV?



## el222 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi,

I would like to be able to watch on channel and record another. Since everything went digital, I guess it isn't possible with a Series 2. 

Would it work if I connected my two tivos to one tv? I have DirecTV. I do have 2 DirecTv receivers and will use both if I have to, but it would be far more convenient if I could only use one. Both my Tivos are series 2, both have subscriptions. 

How would these be connected? In my case, the TV I would like them connected to is fairly old and only has one A/V connector on the back, however I do have a unit that connects multiple A/V sources and I just manually push a button to change the source. Can the Tivo's be connected to each other?

Anyone have a suggestion for me?

Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can connect the TiVos to separate inputs, or use an A/V selector box.

Each receiver can connect to each TiVo, but you may have IR control issues, unless you fort the IR and receivers, or use serial cables.

What I did, when I ran two TiVos and satellite receivers, is have one set up in a different room, and watch it on the RF in on the other TVs, and use a remote extender to control it.
The other Tivo was local to my main TV, with A/V connections only. I could also MRV between the two as needed.

Right now, I an running only one TiVo, which feeds the main TV with A/V, and the second TVs with RF and the remote extender to control. My "Second Channel" is direct from a HD satellite receiver. I don't have DirecTV, but a provider (Shaw Direct nee StarChoice) that has only one DVR, which is a pretty sucky and expensive HD DVR.


----------



## el222 (Dec 6, 2005)

classicsat,

Thanks for the reply.

With your set up, did this allow for you to watch one digital channel and record another digital? 

My set up currently is 1 tivo, sat receiver, and tv, each in their own rooms. I use MRV and it works great, but doesn't allow for watching one channel and recording another.

What does "fort" the IR and receivers mean?

One of my Tivos has a remote that has a DVR1/2 switch on it. I was hoping that would resolve a remote issue. Am I not correct?


----------



## cthomp21 (Jul 15, 2007)

Assuming you have a directv package that includes the DVR fee, you'd be much better off buying a cheap, used non-RID directivo off of ebay and swapping the access card from your directv receiver. Just use the 722 trick to marry the access card to the new receiver.

Then, two feeds from the sat dish to the directivo will allow you to record 2 programs at once (or watch a different channel while recording another).

If you don't have a DVR package, it will only cost you another $5.99/month for all DVR's on your account.


----------



## el222 (Dec 6, 2005)

Unfortunately I'm in a financial bungle right now and can't afford to buy a used Directv Tivo. Besides I have two regular tivos and it feels like a waste.

Classicsat, if you're still out there -I'm trying now to figure out how to connect everything by running RF. I'm still confused by that. Are you saying I can record one channel and watch another and keep my TiVo's in separate rooms (which I prefer to having both in one room), by running an RF cable from one to the other? For the remote issue, do I need an IR to RF converter? Or an extender? Could you clarify that?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

el222 said:


> Unfortunately I'm in a financial bungle right now and can't afford to buy a used Directv Tivo. Besides I have two regular tivos and it feels like a waste.
> 
> Classicsat, if you're still out there -I'm trying now to figure out how to connect everything by running RF. I'm still confused by that. Are you saying I can record one channel and watch another and keep my TiVo's in separate rooms (which I prefer to having both in one room), by running an RF cable from one to the other? For the remote issue, do I need an IR to RF converter? Or an extender? Could you clarify that?


Off topic, you could probably sell your two used Tivos on eBay and get enough to get two used DirecTivos. You would actually save money per month since you are paying a subscription for each Tivo and the DVR fee for DirecTV is $5.00 no matter how many DVR's you have.


----------



## el222 (Dec 6, 2005)

True, but we are dumping Directv in February when our contract is up in favor of Fios. I love my TiVos. My main TiVo ( "TiVo 1") is a DVD/ TiVo and I upgraded the hard drive to 202hrs, which I need. 

I did however figure out how to connect them and now can record one channel and watch another- all digital. I took an RF cable and connected the RF out from "TiVo 2" which is in my office, to the TV in the bedroom's RF in. Now I can just change the input on the TiVo remote and watch and record from either/both TiVo's. It's great, except that I have a surround stereo system and can only use that with the "TiVo 2" residing in my bedroom. If I wanted to go out and buy additional accessories, I could change this, but it's not a big deal. 

Now I just need to get a remote extender so I don't have to run to my office when I want to change the channel on TiVo 2. I will do this when I have some money. Right now it's not a priority since it's not super common that I need to watch one channel and record the other. I can also just record from the TiVo 2 (the office) and watch a different channel in my bedroom on TiVo 1 so I can get it in surround. To play back the recorded channel from the TiVo 2, I can just transfer via MRV network and then will be able to play back through the surround. I'm quite satisfied.:up:

I guess I could also have just gotten a remote extender and done everything through MRV, but my connection between the TiVo's is very slow, though my computer to TiVo connections are blazing fast. I can transfer video from my computer to my TiVo 1 and watch immediately, no delay at all!

So yes, you can record one digital channel and watch another digital channel with Series 2 Tivo's -if you have 2 of them.


----------

